
Is Pantone 448C really the ugliest colour in the world? - Eduard
http://www.theguardian.com/fashion/2016/jun/08/stylewatch-pantone-448c-ugliest-colour-world-opaque-couche-australian-smokers-fashion
======
timonoko
[https://www.theguardian.com/tv-and-radio/2014/jan/18/the-
bri...](https://www.theguardian.com/tv-and-radio/2014/jan/18/the-bridge-
porsche-cult-status)

